# What pressurized CO2 kit to buy?



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, I have posted this a bit in my other thread, but I want to get a lot of opinions on what people think is the best so I can make my decision quicker.

Here are the specs:

58 gallon (3 foot) Oceanic tank

Lighting: http://www.tbaquatics.com/current-nova-extreme-pro-36-t5ho-3-10k-3-460nm-actinics-512.html and I will probably use 3 or 4 T5HO bulbs

Planning on medium to high light plants (haven't picked them all out yet), including ground cover (micro sword chain possibly).

So in your opinion, what is the best CO2 pressurized kit to buy? I am a busy gal so the more automated, the better. I can get the tank of CO2 from a local welding place.

Thanks!!


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

You didn't include your budget. I would recommend spending about $250 to get a nice complete setup here from one of the builders on this forum.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I am setting up another C02 system and would like to see this information as well.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1529816/

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...226-fs-co2-supplies-new-regulators-added.html

They can help you !


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Budget please. The best regulator will undoubtedly be a dual stage. However the better the needle valve, the more it will cost. A good needle valve is what really makes the setup good. I build custom setups and sell them here. I always use dual stage regs, and would not recommend using a single stage. I attach a solenoid, needle valve, check valve and usually a brass bubble counter onto the regulator and sell it a complete setup. This option can be more expensive than cheap pet store regulators, but is definitely the best option for a quality regulator.


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

Uhm...up to $250 maybe?? I guess I'm pretty flexible, as I have decided I'm probably not buying a horse I was planning on spending $4000 for. If I can get a system that will not break/poop out easily, I will put more money towards it. Quality matters to me...I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Does that include the co2 tank? I can sell a top notch regulator basically for $250, but that would not include a CO2 tank. I also sell some cheaper, but still great quality.


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

I think I can get a CO2 tank at a local welder's without a problem.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not to hijack...but what can one expect to get with a $200 budget not including tank. I already have a 5# steelie I can use.


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

Would something simple like this work: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935 ?

I am still learning the parts and what does what, and I think some of the other systems I've looked at go WAY above my head. Would that system I linked to support a 5-10 gallon CO2 tank?

And if anyone has a simple, but higher quality system that I can actually comprehend, please let me know.  Thanks!!

Edit: Is this one any better?? http://www.aquariumplants.com/Red_Sea_CO2_System_500_Standard_Bottle_not_includ_p/red51070.htm


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

This is a good read if you want to learn how the whole thing(co2) works.

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7278-A-Primer-for-Pressurized-CO2


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> This is a good read if you want to learn how the whole thing(co2) works.
> 
> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7278-A-Primer-for-Pressurized-CO2


THANK YOU!! This is what I need!! I'm reading it and taking notes.


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

Any other opinions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with COOL TOUCH SOLENOID $79.99
http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Regul...LM7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318369338&sr=8-1

My only regret was not purchasing the six outlet version and selling off a few of the spare needle valves and bubble counters. 
AQUATEK PRO CO2 Regulator with COOL TOUCH Solenoid Emitter System: Six Outlets model with 6 FREE Bubble Counters $109.99
http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Regul...YYTS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1318369338&sr=8-3


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I second the Aquatek recommendation. I just got one, along with a CGA320 to paintball adapter, and I'm pushing pressurized Co2 for around $125, including check valve, bubble counter, and a $8 ceramic diffuser.

It works great!


----------



## wGEric (Aug 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with COOL TOUCH SOLENOID $79.99
> http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Regul...LM7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318369338&sr=8-1
> 
> My only regret was not purchasing the six outlet version and selling off a few of the spare needle valves and bubble counters.
> ...


With one of those you only need to get the CO2 tank correct? You don't need any other parts?


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks--I have so many things I need to buy for my fish (RO/DI for my saltwater, protein skimmer for my saltwater, CO2 system for my planted tank, etc.) that I am thinking I should watch my $$ a little closer.  But I will look into the Aquatak one if I would just have to get that and the CO2 tank.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

With the aquatek, you'd still need a diffuser of some sort and a secondary check valve. The one in the bubble counter sucks.


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok thanks...so what is a good diffuser to get? Just a general reactor?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

btimmer92 said:


> Budget please. The best regulator will undoubtedly be a dual stage.QUOTE]
> 
> +1. The best so far.


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

herns said:


> btimmer92 said:
> 
> 
> > Budget please. The best regulator will undoubtedly be a dual stage.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

You can get a nice ADA-style (but not ADA) glass/ceramic diffusor on eBay for about $8-10.

I kind of wish I had purchased this in-line diffusor though - it seems like you'd get better Co2 distribution and it's one less thing in your tank that you have to clean:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/waterplant-multi-function-diffuser.html

Regarding what you need to purchase - I bought some Co2 tubing off eBay for about $3 and a ceramic diffusor for $8.99. I'm using the included check valve and bubble counter, and it seems fine, although it's made out of plastic and doesn't look "as cool" as a glass or brass one. You might also want to get a drop checker as well, which can also be found on eBay for under $10.

Good luck!


----------



## Dart27 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the drop checker (from my DIY co2), but I will get the other stuff. Thanks!!


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dart27 said:


> Sorry, but what's the best?


A dual stage regulator. None of the regulators mentioned from pet stores are dual stage.


----------

